# Chef Educators



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

I wanted to share this piece from "The Chef Manager" text that we use in part of our freshman Module. I'm sharing this because I think it is important to understand what it takes to be a successful chef instructor.


The Chef Educator
Jim Morris, CCE
Chef Instructor, The Art Institute of Atlanta.


Being an educator is an awesome responsibility. Having the necessary credentials, of course, is a must, but even if you have the degrees and the training you are still only a teacher unless you also possess the passion and the desire for improving and expanding the knowledge of others. Anyone is capable of spouting out bits of knowledge and showing off by performing basic fundamental skills, as a trainer can teach a dog to sit or lay with little patience and understanding, but an educator exceeds the usual and scales the pinnacle of knowledge with breadth and inspiration. As Dr. Noel Cullen CMC, AAC once said” To teach is to touch the future” With that kind of power at hand it becomes imperative that the information and skills we share are of the truest and purist forms. For this reason, educators are also the consummate student, always learning and expanding their skills. Educators should view their careers as a calling. Much like a minister devotes their self to the teachings they believe in. A chef educator must be committed to finding and teaching the truth rather than perception or mere practice. An educator reaches their students in a deep and meaningful way only through a passion to share their knowledge and experiences. Educators have the power to shape lives through reason and understanding. The many chefs who keep their secrets well will never gain the pleasure of true professionalism, as does a culinary educator. Students place their trust, and ultimately the success of their careers into the hands of the educators and college administrators. This represents a challenge that not all chefs can master the courage to truly achieve. 

Not all great chefs make great teachers, but their are a lot of them out there


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Thank you, CC. This is a valuable document for all teachers. It's so easy to fall back on what you're comfortable with, what you have notes for, what you can "teach" with your eyes closed. Instructors who keep learning, who are always challenging themselves, who remain a little off balance, stay alive and enthusiastic. And that kind of energy can't be faked. It is the spirit that conveys the subject at hand.
And, once again, I wish I could attend your classes, CC. If ever there were a natural at teaching, it's you.
I also wouldn't mind eating something you've cooked!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thats it in a nutshell Emily. I envision my lesson plans as scripts, and then it is up to me how I convey it to my audience (students). I want interactive lectures, and promote critical thinking. I want my students to ponder and process the info.Take ownership.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

Right on, CC. This is how I gauge my progress and abilities as a chef: Can I teach the things I know effectively? It's not enough to be particular about what you know and proper technique. Passing your knowledge and skills on in a way that inspires passion and thinking about food is where it's at. I'd almost kill to audit one of your classes, buddy!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks for that CC. Noel Cullen had great vision. I never worked with him but I miss him. He gave me some good advice when I was just starting out. He's one of those people who will be quoted again and again for years to come.

I've seen so many people who stop learning after a certain point. The minute you think you've found the holy grail you're doomed. The minute you stop questioning and become a true believer, that's when you stop being a chef.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Greg and Kuan,

Your two responses are why I'm so proud to do what I do.

Some days I wonder who is learning more, my students or myself.

PS
You both would make outstanding educators :chef:


----------

